# HGH + Primabolan +N.Phenylpropionate + Test Propionate



## weekendtan (Oct 28, 2009)

HGH + Primabolan +N.Phenylpropionate + Test Propionate 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi i am 31y, have couple cycles experience.

175cm 93kg 17.5% BF.

Starting cycle today.

1-12 Primabolan 350mg/week 100EOD
1-12 Testosterone Propionate 350mg/week 100EOD
1-6 Nandrolone Phenylpropionate 350mg/week 100EOD
7-12 Masteron 350mg/week 100EOD

HGH 2IU in the morning evry day for 12 or 24 weeks

Training 4 days a week.

Protein 2-3gr/kg a day

Glucose 25gr during training

additionaly :
BCAA 20gr/day
Glutamine 30gr/day
EAA 20gr/day
OPTI-MAN
LIV52
SAW PALMETTO

Goal to lower BF to 10%.
Weight 95kg


Any advices especialy on sugar levels and nutrition as want to get max from HGH + JUICE

Thanks


----------



## shlong (Dec 20, 2009)

*sugestions*

hGH 1iu am/1 pm 2 x better liver convertion
Your liver can only process less than .8iu hGH convertion to IGF-1 per 3-4 hr's
Primo.......waist $$ , 1-Test cyp (Dihydroboldenone Cyp) 3 x more effacacy
with  (1-T CYPIONATE) alone at 300mg's/wk will save you 100's and results
uncomparable, test Prop + arimedex 1mg EOD at the front end for primary mass...............then phase out after 5 weeks max,  to acheive PRO LEAN MASS quality appearence............get away from the over priced non performers with low binding attributes.....Nandrolone ??? Obsolete ! ! (anabolic=125 andro 44? crappy ##'s)
(PRIMO>>anabol=88 andro 44 -WOW!!!!!!!!!)
Perfect Cycles Tren 125 E.@ 300/wk dihydroboldenone Cyp. 250mg/wk ANABOLIC=209/ ANDRO=100, UH HUH,   TREN -500'S
ACROSS THE BOARD! ! !
Lean Hard MASS


----------

